# Clumpy Poo - Negative Fecal



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

One of my 3 month old doelings has had clumpy poo for about 10 days. No change in diet except they weaned themselves about that time. I just finished their 5 day cocci meds and have yet to worm. Took a sample into the vets this morning - negative.

What could cause the clumpy poo (pine cone poop)? Should I worm? I was going to worm routinely as suggested by most on here, but it sounds counter-intuitive.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Perhaps since she has weaned herself she is eating more grain and such and it's giving her the clumpy poo? Maybe she's just getting a lot of protein? What's she eating?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Alfalfa hay, medicated meat goat pellets with Calf Manna and BOSS. Browse about an hour per day. Nothing new, unless because she weaned herself she's eating more. They are eating more hay.

Should I try some Probios?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Too much protein. Get rid of the calf manna. Soy. It's notorious for hot weather over kill.
In winter at peak growth maybe but that is just too much rich food for hot weather.
with meat goat pellets and alfalfa and boss (high oil-high protein) you are just overfeeding.
There is the potential that increased intake of the alfalfa if it is very good quality can do that as any legume can.
Try cutting back on the supplements and let them fill that gut with great hay!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Ugh. This is what is confusing to me. Some say "grain, grain, grain" for the young ones as in Goatkeeping 101 that has the study about rumen development in calves.

But your advice makes more sense to me. Thanks.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh. So should I still worm them?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Graining them doesn't mean protein, most meat goat pellets are in the 15 to 16 percent range. I have never had problems with diarrhea or clumpy poop from alfalfa as long as the kid is used to it, being the perfect protein and all  It's a HUGE change in diet and a huge stress to be weaned. Remember that eggs are only found on fecal, not the blood sucking moms....so, what do her eye membranes look like, read the famacha...anemia chart in goatkeeping 101. I am not going to answer your question, should I still worm them  It's your goats...whats her weight like? Is she fine except for the poop? I don't worm for clumpy poop, I don't do anything for clumpy poop, clumpy poop after heavy rains is pretty normal, clumpy poop after stress, even at shows is pretty normal. And meat goat pellets are mystery pellets, every sack you buy that is from a new milling is a change in feed....so you have had lots of change actually if you think about it. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, I'd rather be told what to do. 

Responses certainly give me food for thought (no pun intended).

I swear I asked the question not too long ago as to whether you automatically worm kids and if so, for how long, even if you don't see anything on a fecal, but I can't find it. Eye lids are good. Weight is good. No pine cone poop in her sister.

I am bringing them to a show in a couple of weeks. Maybe I should wait until after that to worm?

Oh, what to do, what to do???


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh, what to do, what to do???

Have a good strong cup of tea and put your feet up for a minute or two 
(Sorry I can't be any more help but you might be surprised how good you feel with that)


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Cindy, 

I have kids on cocci prevention every 21 days at least for 6 months and worm monthly for the first 6 months. After that I plan to fecal monthly. I try to worm while giving cocci meds so I only upset the stomach once at the same time instead of hitting it on two different ocassions. 

Feed is consistent, meat goat pellet and alfalfa hay free choice, mineral free choice, they have access to some browse. 

I think what you are confusing is that yes, grain is good to develop large rumens but it does not need to be that high in protein, so both Vicki and Lee are right here. No need for the calf manna, stick with the same pellet (I use one that actually lists ingredients, no by products, etc.) 

What you need to do is though is up to your management. If you show, I am sure there are some show herds you admire that raise nice kid crops, ask them what works for them in your area, etc. 

Jana


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

IS she drinking enough water?
Tam


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Water: I think so. I see her drink. Especially after browsing. Water bucket goes down. But there's two of them. I do believe she does.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Since she was weaned not long ago and your fecal came out negative the first thing that crossed my mind was dehydration. Her body may need some time to adjust to just drinking water where as she is used to drinking milk and water constantly.
Tam


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I would think that if she was dehydrated, she'd be having more dry berries, rather than moister ones (ie, clumping)?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

But she said "pine cone", which some our kids go through a stage after weaning of "pine cone" poops until they get used to the change of no milk to just water intake.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

And it's probably something many of us won't even notice unless there are other symptoms to go with it.


----------

